

Autojump.vim - wyclif
https://github.com/trotter/autojump.vim

======
wyclif
_If anyone out there is a hardcore vim hacker, please help me by forking this
project and improving it. See the list of necessary enhancements in ./TODO._

------
moe
How is this better than FuzzyFinder?

